# is it BI-1738 or dha 1738 form 8???



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

hi friends,

on monday iam submitting my critical skills visa in new delhi... i have a doubt... is it BI-1738 or dha 1738 form 8??? which form should i submit at new delhi???? also i would like to know the timings in which they accept the application form... whn i called thm to enquire regarding timings for application submission timings.. they have spoken like lunatics.. wt ever i ask thm they simply say " u come down to the office n we will tell u" where as i mentioned these lunatics tht i have to come all the way frm hyderabad to new delhi... so provide me the info i asked fr over the phone so tht i will bring the correct documents while coming.. but still they said "u come down to the office n we will tell u"..

as per the train schedule i will reach delhi at 10.35 am.. wt if i can't make before 12pm?? can i submit my application after lunch time?? whn i called vfs guys they said "applications at delhi consulate r accepted frm 8.30am to 12pm n 1pm to 3.00pm" wheres as these lunatics at the consulate r nt providing the accurate info".. pleas help me... thanks in advance..


----------



## CharlNwivisas (Jun 29, 2015)

HI Killerkrish,

It is the DHA 1738 form 8 for temporary residence visas such as the critical skills visa. Try and visit their website to the times that they will accept your application.

Let me know if everything has worked out and goodluck.


----------

